# MK II Rear Exhaust heat sheild



## Beany26 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi All, new to the forum and sure this topic has been raised before but any information would help.
What is the purpose of the heat shield, my mechanic saying a couple of the bolts have broken off and its £100 to replace.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the shield to to deflect the heat of the exhaust away from the car body etc


----------

